# CC based / mapped velocity for Spitfire libraries



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi there,

I'm interested in whether anyone uses the option (off by default) to control note velocity with the dynamics slider (which is what happens when you enable this option). I've not used it but am just experimenting:






My initial thoughts are that it could be a useful way of approaching the issue of balancing the level of some shorter articulations, vs the longs, particularly within some string libraries. On the other hand, for percussion it's probably not that useful, when I'd mainly be wanting to play in a realistic performance making use of velocity (aka how hard I'm thumping the keyboard)..

Thanks!


----------



## wilifordmusic (Dec 12, 2018)

It's nice if you have a shitty controller and the higher velocities (brighter/edgier sounding usually) leave you with bruised fingers.
I finally got a better controller and that option became less useful. I still use it when I have fast repeated sections that can be tiring. It's a good way to get better control of dynamics and timbre for us non keyboard guys.

steve


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks Steve, very helpful thoughts.

I should also add that my template (within Logic) is set up generally using one instrument per track, and ArtzID articulation switching - so each track will have a Kontakt multi that has a mix of Spitfire palettes and individual articulation patches. I'll often initially play a line in using a performance legato articulation, and then switch some of the notes over to other (long or short) articulations afterwards.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Dec 12, 2018)

Ahh, How do you like it? I usually use the default loads with keyswitching and then stick the more exotic stuff on separate tracks (measured trem ostinato/ impossibly loud col legno etc...) I usually deal with the individual bits I want to bring out and then send everything to a bus (strings, brass, etc...) and try to fit it into the same room.
Is using a larger multi more efficient for you to try and retain the feel of a single section as opposed to different articulations and effects coming and going?


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Dec 13, 2018)

wilifordmusic said:


> Ahh, How do you like it?


I like it so far (it's a relatively new way of working for me). I like seeing everything that an instrument / player is doing all on one track, and having things organised like a score. But there are pros and cons with every approach, and balancing is certainly one of the challenges with this approach.


----------



## still_lives (Dec 14, 2018)

i'd imagine it's potentially useful if you want to use velocity for something else, like controlling attack, sample start mod (i.e. higher velocities chop off some of the note attack or whatever), pitch mod (harder hits "bend" slightly into target note, maybe cool for timpani or toms), or even use velocity to determine which articulation is triggered in the first place.


----------

